# March Madness has begun!!



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 5, 2010)

Bring on the 'Cuse. We need a champion in new york state!! Big two weeks of March Madness about to begin today.:-D


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> Bring on the 'Cuse. *We need a champion in new york state!!* Big two weeks of March Madness about to begin today.:-D





Again, GO 'CUSE​


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> again, go 'cuse​



*go siena!!*


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> *go siena!!*



My bad------ I thought you were referring to the men’s tourney. :lol:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> My bad------ I thought you were referring to the men’s tourney. :lol:



i am referring to mens....u forgot about siena the last 2 years? fran "white magic" mccaffrey....i remember when franny was eating up the ivies in the late 70s....didnt siena make it to the sweet 16 last season?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2010)

Richmond Spiders.....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> Richmond Spiders.....









dick tarrant & kenny atkinson? they knocked off georgia tech & indiana....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2010)

you still rollin with the kurt rambis goggle/kneepad community gym dream?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> you still rollin with the kurt rambis goggle/kneepad community gym dream?



retired in january 1999....25+ years....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> retired in january 1999....25+ years....



basketball is worse on the knees then bumpin.  I dont even shoot around anymore.  

sad.  used to play 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> basketball is worse on the knees then bumpin.  I dont even shoot around anymore.
> 
> sad.  used to play 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year.



no offense to ya but i have a much different background in hoops than most....i grad HS in 1977....it was a different world....very few folks played hoops....i had dedicated my life to this industry for a while....if you werent at the Five Star Basketball camp you didn't exist....learned more there about hoops & life than anywhere else....i decided chasing 16 yr old kids wasnt my thing & went back home to be with my mommy!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i decided chasing 16 yr old kids wasnt my thing & went back home to be with my mommy!!



And if AZ wasn't on the list of forums monitored by the feds, it will be now after that one   :lol: 

BTW, since UCONN has to play St Johns this afternoon in their Big East tourney opener,  I'm guessing that by 3:45ish, my Huskies uber slim hopes of the NCAA tourney will be done  

On the flipside, the UCONN women can extend their streak tonight with a win over Doc Skimeister's WVU women in their Big East tourney


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 9, 2010)

'Cuse? Siena? 

How bout some upstate love for everyone's favorite underdog:
GO BIG RED!

Have a legit shot of doing some damage this year. Woot!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 9, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> 'Cuse? Siena?
> 
> How bout some upstate love for everyone's favorite underdog:
> GO BIG RED!
> ...



great job by ed cooley at fairfield but couldnt over come fran "white magic" mccaffrey & his beloved siena saints....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> And if AZ wasn't on the list of forums monitored by the feds, it will be now after that one   :lol:
> 
> BTW, since UCONN has to play St Johns this afternoon in their Big East tourney opener,  I'm guessing that by 3:45ish, my Huskies uber slim hopes of the NCAA tourney will be done
> 
> On the flipside, the UCONN women can extend their streak tonight with a win over Doc Skimeister's WVU women in their Big East tourney



sju can beat uconn? is this it for jimmy? why did his kids give up? does anyone remember jimmys first big recruit that he got?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> sju can beat uconn? is this it for jimmy? why did his kids give up? does anyone remember jimmys first big recruit that he got?





I'd be more confident of UCONN's chances today if SJU was say a top 10 or 15 team   Since as of late that's when UCONN plays their best ball.  When they've been playing unranked opponents as of late, they tend to sink to/below the level of competition.

Calhoun has the UCONN job until HE wants out.  I think that it's pretty safe to say that BOTH of the UCONN hoops team coaches could coach there until THEY decide to retire without any worries of job security


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'd be more confident of UCONN's chances today if SJU was say a top 10 or 15 team   Since as of late that's when UCONN plays their best ball.  When they've been playing unranked opponents as of late, they tend to sink to/below the level of competition.
> 
> Calhoun has the UCONN job until HE wants out.  I think that it's pretty safe to say that BOTH of the UCONN hoops team coaches could coach there until THEY decide to retire without any worries of job security




did quinnipiac win their conf tourney? stony brook lost. U Penn coach fired, David fired last yr at UVA, GW doing nothing, any of his off spring ive forgotten?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> And if AZ wasn't on the list of forums monitored by the feds, it will be now after that one   :lol:
> 
> BTW, since UCONN has to play St Johns this afternoon in their Big East tourney opener,  I'm guessing that by 3:45ish, my Huskies uber slim hopes of the NCAA tourney will be done
> 
> On the flipside, the UCONN women can extend their streak tonight with a win over Doc Skimeister's WVU women in their Big East tourney



thats what recruiting is pal!! relationships with high school & prep school coaches, now AAU coaches too, & getting their best players....its a tough business very tough!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> does anyone remember jimmys first big recruit that he got?



first big time recruit was Donyell Marshall.  If you're looking at it from a national perspective.

In hindsight, one could argue that Chris Smith was but no other big time programs were going after him that hard.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> first big time recruit was Donyell Marshall.  If you're looking at it from a national perspective.
> 
> In hindsight, one could argue that Chris Smith was but no other big time programs were going after him that hard.



the patented smith dribble by the garf howard garfinkle....the smith dribble was jimmys first big time recruit....


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 9, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> great job by ed cooley at fairfield but couldnt over come fran "white magic" mccaffrey & his beloved siena saints....



I dont think Siena will be too good next year because they are losing lots of their major stars. I think Fairfield will be #1 in the MAAC next year...The combination of Nickerson, Needham, and Olander should be great. Siena does have a great team this year though and I think they could advance pretty far in the tournament depending on the matchup.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 9, 2010)

Jonnies smokin Ct


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 9, 2010)

LonghornSkier said:


> I dont think Siena will be too good next year because they are losing lots of their major stars. I think Fairfield will be #1 in the MAAC next year...The combination of Nickerson, Needham, and Olander should be great. Siena does have a great team this year though and I think they could advance pretty far in the tournament depending on the matchup.



the hardest thing to do in this industry is to be a consistent winner at a mid major....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 9, 2010)

Well that was one of the worst Uconn losses ive ever seen.. Oddly enough Uconn's play today reminded me of the patriots play in the playoff game vs baltimore this year, just very similar in a weird way. Watching the Calhoun presser right now, hes not too happy his best quote so far they had 8 dunks if i was jumping up and down screaming i wonder how many of them we would have blocked lol


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 9, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Well that was one of the worst Uconn losses ive ever seen.. Oddly enough Uconn's play today reminded me of the patriots play in the playoff game vs baltimore this year, just very similar in a weird way. Watching the Calhoun presser right now, hes not too happy his best quote so far they had 8 dunks if i was jumping up and down screaming i wonder how many of them we would have blocked lol



lol


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 9, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Well that was one of the worst Uconn losses ive ever seen.. Oddly enough Uconn's play today reminded me of the patriots play in the playoff game vs baltimore this year, just very similar in a weird way. Watching the Calhoun presser right now, hes not too happy his best quote so far they had 8 dunks if i was jumping up and down screaming i wonder how many of them we would have blocked lol



is jimmy gonna come back?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> is jimmy gonna come back?



I'f you asked him today, my guess would be 2/3rd's "time to retire and be a fulltime golfer/grandpa" and 1/3rd "I'm back next year"

If you ask him in a few weeks, once the NIT is done (probably by the 2nd round at best for UCONN) I'd say that it's more like 50/50

Decent chance though that there will be a pretty prominent coaching position open for next season in Storrs


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'f you asked him today, my guess would be 2/3rd's "time to retire and be a fulltime golfer/grandpa" and 1/3rd "I'm back next year"
> 
> If you ask him in a few weeks, once the NIT is done (probably by the 2nd round at best for UCONN) I'd say that it's more like 50/50
> 
> Decent chance though that there will be a pretty prominent coaching position open for next season in Storrs



who would replace jimmy? any names bantered about? im hearing rick barnes, al skinner, bobby huggins, sean miller, john bieline & steve alford....a few assistants being bantered about....


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 9, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> the hardest thing to do in this industry is to be a consistent winner at a mid major....



I definitely agree, I'm just saying that siena's run maybe ending. Btw what is your definition of a "mid-major"? Do you consider Gonzaga or Butler mid majors?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'f you asked him today, my guess would be 2/3rd's "time to retire and be a fulltime golfer/grandpa" and 1/3rd "I'm back next year"
> 
> If you ask him in a few weeks, once the NIT is done (probably by the 2nd round at best for UCONN) I'd say that it's more like 50/50
> 
> Decent chance though that there will be a pretty prominent coaching position open for next season in Storrs




honestly, what makes you think they're a lock to even make the nit.  they didnt make it at 17-14 when these idiots were freshman.  i believe they're 17-15 after todays embarrasment.

pathetic.  absolutely pathetic.  and no hope for next year either.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> who would replace jimmy? any names bantered about? im hearing rick barnes, al skinner, bobby huggins, sean miller, john bieline & steve alford....a few assistants being bantered about....




it was supposed to be Leitao but i think his ship pulled a major titanic in the last 4 years.

anybody's guess.  the way they have been recruiting thugs, i'd bet on huggins or maybe Whitey Bulger.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> it was supposed to be Leitao but i think his ship pulled a major titanic in the last 4 years.
> 
> anybody's guess.  the way they have been recruiting thugs, i'd bet on huggins or maybe Whitey Bulger.



african americans do not have it easy in america....they are very disadvantaged....the more i studied eastern european jewry the more i thought about africans in america....its the same model only it was worse for eastern european jews....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 11, 2010)

Jim Calhoun and Uconn just agreed to a 4yr extension, good move even if he bails u gotta do that to put the recruits minds at ease that u will be there


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> it was supposed to be Leitao but i think his ship pulled a major titanic in the last 4 years.
> 
> anybody's guess.  the way they have been recruiting thugs, i'd bet on huggins or maybe Whitey Bulger.


----------

